# Gloss clear with some UV resistance - worthy of countertop service?



## drybrush (Sep 1, 2011)

I've beaten myself up trying to get a 2k WB clear (RainGuard Pro) to lay out nicely on a custom table/counter project (UV-resistant clear over epoxy faux-stone base), now with the latest revolting development being that it's soft enough to take a thumbnail mark, even after weeks of cure-time. Mfr claimed it would be great for this, supposed to have pencil hardness of 2H, but clearly not so.

I have to do whatever I'm going to do without the luxury of removing it from the living-space, which isn't to say that solvent-based coatings are...off the table... so I'm looking for sworn recommendations. 

Break-through 0-70 gloss - which I didn't know existed - is one suggestion from a buddy, who also notes it's not water-white but slightly amber. At this point, that actually sounds kinda OK. Anyone got anything else they love for this?

TIA - Dave


----------

